# Error Code 95



## Flitzy915 (Apr 16, 2012)

The other day I plugged in an LED light 12 volt into the power outlet in the back seat. I also tried it in the front outlet. As soon as I plugged it in, there was a error code 95 come up on my dash. Any ideas on why it did this? I read before that it had to deal with the airbag. Suggestions? I would like to have it plugged in to provide a little more light in my car. Appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

according to the user manual, error code 95 refers to the service airbag. 

have it checked at the dealership.


----------



## vitgia78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Check airbag connection wire under the front seats. If it can not be fixed, take it to the dealer.


----------



## KNK (Nov 10, 2015)

How about Error Code 89. Which error is happened?


----------

